# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Affiliate Needed!

## robinsonwang

Hello, everybody!
Once again to trouble you guys and here I want to find some affiliates to join our clixgalore.com affiliate program. To most of you, you do have the source to be as an affiliate and you can also make money from the affiliate networking.

If someone is interested in it, please just go directly to this link:http://www.clixgalore.com/AffSelectP...dvProgID=13338

If you have any question and advice on the affiliate program,please leave your message here. 
Thanks

----------


## robinsonwang

No body was interested in it?
Or you want to be our direct affiliate, you can also contact me!

----------


## Dave A

Personally I'm not into playing the affiliate game at the moment. Pretty focused elsewhere.

----------


## robinsonwang

Yes, not so much people who are focusing on this.
I am just want to find some SA affiliates.
Anyhow, thanks!

----------


## Venturepreneur

you are marketing your own affiliate link on the forum?

----------


## Dave A

TFSA locals get a bit more latitude  :Wink:

----------


## gordo

Affiliate marketting has recently started to interest me. Iv registered as an affiliate, but as with anything, its all about traffic flow. Are there any affiliate marketters that can give me a bit of advice?

----------


## Dave A

> but as with anything, its all about traffic flow.


And relevance - don't forget relevance.

In fact I suggest "on target" is more important than volume when it comes to affiliate marketing, otherwise nothing converts.

----------


## dfsa

clixgalore is a nice platform, but most their merchants commission is too low. You need to look for other platforms where commission is 50%-75%

----------


## Dave A

> You need to look for other platforms where commission is 50%-75%


As a consumer - Ouch!

I'd be a little concerned about the retail price for the product when over 50% of that price tag is going to marketing  :EEK!:

----------


## Justloadit

> As a consumer - Ouch!
> 
> I'd be a little concerned about the retail price for the product when over 50% of that price tag is going to marketing


Hi Dave,

Is this not the norm with most products?
My experience has shown that marketing cost far outweighs the development cost.
My experience in new products, it is not the technology that is the stumbling block, but getting customers to buy your new product usually is, and requires tremendous amount of marketing over a period of time to establish a new line.

----------


## Dave A

> Is this not the norm with most products?


It *used* to be just perfumes and snake oil  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Justloadit

> It *used* to be just perfumes and snake oil


And we are told there is an "oil" crises  :Smile:

----------


## kath

Hi robinsonwang, i checked that link, but it notifies "You have selected an invalid Merchant program!"  :Confused:

----------


## bjsteyn

When i started doing affiliate marketing I joined a few places like clickbank and commission junction. It doesn't work in SA. People going to buy those products are mainly going to be from the USA unless you are getting USA traffic you are not going to make sales on your website.

The link is invalid by the way, couldn't see what it is about.

----------

